# Ground walnut shell?



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi when i had my beardies the shop sold me ground walnut shell just wondering if this is a good substrate for leos. Thanks ED


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i personally wouldnt even use it with beardies to be honest.the small particles are easily digested and can cause problems and it is also very good home for bacteria,and if water,faeces ,food etc gets into it can cause fungus to grow very quickly.


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, good old rep shop strikes again:lol2: just out of cureosity what do people use for substrate please?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i havent got a leopard gecko but i have tokays and beardies amongst others and i use play sand with the beardies,and just paper for my tokays(loads easier to clean) there are loads of keepers who use different substrates for different species and im sure leopard gecko keppers will be on to help you further in the quest for the perfect substrate.: victory:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I keep all my leopard Gecko's on ground walnut shells, I have done so now for a year or two and I havent had any problems.

You will always get keepers arguing over substrate and they will all think their subrate is best, obviously thats why they use it.

Probably the only really safe substrate is news paper but it look horrible in the viv.

"The substrate continues".................:lol2:


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Palmanda said:


> I keep all my leopard Gecko's on ground walnut shells, I have done so now for a year or two and I havent had any problems.
> 
> You will always get keepers arguing over substrate and they will all think their subrate is best, obviously thats why they use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks i did not have any problems with my beardies either but i would like to see other options just incase.


----------



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

just to put my point across i tried my Leo on the walnut shell and he died after a few weeks where as he was fine before on the old lino i was using may of just been coincidence but I'm not so sure. Again just my opinion.


----------



## Adam E (Nov 3, 2007)

our beardies have been on calci sand but we are binning that and using play sand, as soon as it has dried out..:lol2:


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks i think i will use lino then as i have not heard anything against it yet. Thanks all:no1:


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

Why not use slate tiles keeps heat well and it cleans really easy and looks better than lino and it will keep their nails down.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

everyone has different opinions about substrate... it's best to find out for your self by trial and error and then make your own opinions about it.....


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

carpetviper said:


> Why not use slate tiles keeps heat well and it cleans really easy and looks better than lino and it will keep their nails down.


yea this sounds good can you use any tiles?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

heard bad thing about walut shells...couldnt say what off the top of my head though.
Obviously its a rather non natural substrate but assuming its non toxic i guess some may use it ok.


----------

